# Duplicate post problems



## vernon (20 Dec 2014)

Some of my posts have been doubled up.

it seems to be happening for others.


----------



## vernon (20 Dec 2014)

See what I mean. Can't delete the duplicates either!


----------



## vernon (20 Dec 2014)

See what I mean. Can't delete the duplicates either!


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2014)

I've logged it as a problem myself but it need Shaun to flick a switch I'm afraid.

In the meantime I've noticed that lots are deleting their duplicate posts, as they create them so thank you very much, though you can't delete duplicate threads, we'll try to do those as we go along.

I've been pausing after hitting the post button and then opening a new window to check to see if it has worked, but it is a bit of a pain, and some duplicates seem to happen even then!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Dec 2014)

I'm getting the same problem & am able to delete duplicate posts but get an error message on hitting delete telling me I don't have permission to do so, but it still deletes when I come out and go back in.

Incidentally, my Your Content button throws up a page not found error now as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2014)

It almost got me a second time today. Once you post the page doesn't always update and you stay on the post box page. Refreshing the page bumps it up though.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2014)

I'm having the same problem


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2014)

dave r said:


> I'm having the same problem



Everyone is.
Shaun needs to give the server a kick.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2014)

dave r said:


> I'm having the same problem



Everyone is.
Shaun needs to give the server a kick.


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2014)

It's everyone I think, there is a gremlin in the system and we are just going to have to wait for Shaun, and he has a life outside the forum too, as long as we are able to post we should be able to get our fix!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Dec 2014)

If you press the post button only the once, then leave the page, you don't get a duplicate post 
But if you press post more than once you get duplicates, then it makes you delete duplicate and original both, while saying "not allowed"


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2014)

Manually refresh the page after posting and you will see the post you just made. (Pressing F5 usually does it.)


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If you press the post button only the once, then leave the page, you don't get a duplicate post
> But if you press post more than once you get duplicates, then it makes you delete duplicate and original both, while saying "not allowed"


Not so, I jst clicked once and the post came up twice, before I had a chance to refresh.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Dec 2014)

Awww  worked for me so far


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Dec 2014)

The multiple posts makes it looks like there's lots of Blackberry users!


----------



## jack smith (20 Dec 2014)

My thread in road race and tr had triple posted just to let you know to clear it up  @Shaun


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Dec 2014)

vernon said:


> See what I mean. Can't delete the duplicates either!



Delete as normal, ignore the "You don't have the rights" message and refresh - seems to work


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> I've logged it as a problem myself but it need Shaun to flick a switch I'm afraid.
> 
> In the meantime I've noticed that lots are deleting their duplicate posts, as they create them so thank you very much, though you can't delete duplicate threads, we'll try to do those as we go along.
> 
> I've been pausing after hitting the post button and then opening a new window to check to see if it has worked, but it is a bit of a pain, and some duplicates seem to happen even then!


You've got a rough time for when it started!


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Dec 2014)

I thought it was just my IOS ...over to you Shaun.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2014)

Double Alerts now, for the same post.


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2014)

I've restarted the web server and database server; let me know if that's sorted it?


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2014)

Thank you


----------

